# Forum Names



## coloradoemt (May 12, 2005)

I am just curious how everyone decided their forum names. Some are obvious.... like mine!!    But others are not so obvious and I would really like to know the reasoning behind the choice. Show and tell citizens!!! Lets see what ya have to say for yourselves!!


----------



## Strike3 (May 12, 2005)

I played pro baseball for 5 years, so mine is pretty obvious as well...


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Strike3_@May 12 2005, 12:29 PM
> * I played pro baseball for 5 years, so mine is pretty obvious as well...  *


 So you weren't very good? LOL j/k

Mine is just something my brother started calling me one day.  Then when he met his wife she caught on and she calls me Chimp.  And of course my niece and nephew only know me has Uncle Chimpie.  My niece knew my real name, but one day she sat me down (yes, SHE sat ME down) and put her hand on my knee and said, "From now on you'll only be known has Uncle Chimpie."  I said, "But you know my real name is Dave.  Uncle Dave."  "No," she says. "Only Uncle Chimpie."  

How can you not love a kid like that?


----------



## emtbuff (May 12, 2005)

Mine Goes with my hobby of being an EMT and the beging four letters of my last name just happen to be buff so I thought it sound kinda neat so thats my reason.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

Geee... Mine is SOOOO tough

My name is Jon, and I have a problem.

I am a Paramedic Student.... :unsure: I have had this problem for almost two years now, and it is eating me up inside....

 :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

Well I've never been known for my grace, and I can be a spaz at times. My mother started calling me a wingnut when I was a teenager because of that and it just stuck. It's perfect for a computer name, and I couldn't think of any good emt name combos that sounded good, so I stuck with it.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 12, 2005)

I'm a rescue captain in my FD.  My name here used to be rescuelt, but I got promoted.


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@May 12 2005, 02:27 PM
> * I am just curious how everyone decided their forum names. Some are obvious.... like mine!!    But others are not so obvious and I would really like to know the reasoning behind the choice. Show and tell citizens!!! Lets see what ya have to say for yourselves!!   *


 ECC for Engine Company Chauffeur...and because Colorado EMT was taken.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 12, 2005)

When I was a vollie in the FD, my son came to the station one day.  As FF's do, they were giving me a rash of crappola about something dumb I had done.  My darling 6 year old (then 5) marched up the my Capt and the Chief and told them 

"My Mommy is a PRINCESS and you will talk to her like one!"

From then on I was called various forms of Princess, Prince-*** and things like that.  

Now that I am "almost" an EMT...it fits.


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2005)

LOL.. I would have lost it if I was there.  LOL


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

TTL - TOTAL

WHKR - WHACKER

Although, that is a great idea, me. Yes I agree with myself... a EMS Radio Station... WHKR. HA HA HA   


I'm different than most whackers, I don't have a tricked out POV w/ a light show and stickers; and I can actully do everything I'm trained to do. I just like to have everything I need to do my job.

So.  :unsure:  I'm a whacker. But I'm trying to overcome whackerism. I've sold Whacker 1 the 68 Chevy Ambulance and Whacker 2 the 70 Superior Ambulance. Now I'm looking for a Whacker 3.


----------



## Margaritaville (May 12, 2005)

I use Margaritaville because I am a Buffett fan, and I had a great time in Margaritaville last year. Can't remember much, but I was told I had Fun!!!!! (I won't elaborate).

All the better - gosh, now I am hungry for a "Cheeseburger in Paradise"!

Christina


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 12, 2005)

Short for Safety Professional. I've worked in the occupational safety and health field for 9 years now, have my degree in it, and hold the Certified Safety Professional (CSP) designation.

I got into being a volunteer firefighter/EMT partly because many of the things I've learned as a safety professional transfer to that very nicely. 

I also serve as the Safety Officer for one of the local DMAT teams.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@May 12 2005, 03:47 PM
> * I use Margaritaville because I am a Buffett fan, and I had a great time in Margaritaville last year. Can't remember much, but I was told I had Fun!!!!! (I won't elaborate).
> 
> All the better - gosh, now I am hungry for a "Cheeseburger in Paradise"!
> ...


 Mmmm....cheeseburger.

There's actually a chain of restaurants in Hawaii called "Cheeseburger in Paradise." They're not affliated with Jimmy, but I think he's given his blessing to them. The one in Honolulu is right on Waikiki Beach and lives up to its name. Its usually my first stop from the airport when I'm over there.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 12, 2005)

I was a medic, and I am on a Rescue squad, and my call # is 7306...er...how romantic!


----------



## Firechic (May 12, 2005)

I've been called "firechic" since working for the FD. 

Fire = firefighter
Chic(k) = because I'm the only female in my station

Pretty self explanatory!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2005)

I have no imagination, so mine breaks down like this:

ff - firefighter
emt - obvioux
8978 - my department employee number


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@May 12 2005, 06:44 PM
> * Short for Safety Professional. I've worked in the occupational safety and health field for 9 years now, have my degree in it, and hold the Certified Safety Professional (CSP) designation.
> 
> I got into being a volunteer firefighter/EMT partly because many of the things I've learned as a safety professional transfer to that very nicely.
> ...


 I wondered what CSP meant...


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 12 2005, 06:55 PM
> * I was a medic, and I am on a Rescue squad, and my call # is 7306...er...how romantic! *


 romantic goes with that avatar....


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:38 PM
> * TTL - TOTAL
> 
> WHKR - WHACKER
> ...


 ok... First.. You DID have your car tricked out with red lights, sirens, etc... and a big ol' omaha orange paint sceme, and ECNALUBMA on the hood.....

and your own truck will fit a strecher.... YOU HAVE THE PiCTURES!!!!


jon


----------



## Wingnut (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 10:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:38 PM
> * TTL - TOTAL
> 
> WHKR - WHACKER
> ...


ok... First.. You DID have your car tricked out with red lights, sirens, etc... and a big ol' omaha orange paint sceme, and ECNALUBMA on the hood.....

and your own truck will fit a strecher.... YOU HAVE THE PiCTURES!!!!


jon [/b][/quote]
 Busted!


----------



## MMiz (May 13, 2005)

MMiz
M=Matt
Miz = How the first three letters of my last name sound when spoken

I've used MMiz as a screen name since 1997 or so, and a couple of variations later, I still use it


----------



## Phridae (May 14, 2005)

Phridae is Friday, just spelled funny. I thought of that myself. I'm proud.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 14 2005, 01:33 AM
> * Phridae is Friday, just spelled funny. I thought of that myself. I'm proud.  *


 thank you for telling me.. .. I was thinking you and King Tut.. were kin

anywas.. I'm GVRS 672

      Goode Volunteer Rescue Squad... 672 is my number on the radio.. 


   guess is was a slow day for thinking ...


----------



## JCyrus (May 14, 2005)

The Hobbes part of my name, comes from "Calvin & Hobbes" only the best comic strip in the world.

The JC represents my first and middle name, Jon Cyrus.


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 15, 2005)

Mine comes from the need to ALWAYS have "surf" something in my screen names. This is just a more EMT surfer name.  Being from San Diego and all makes it necessary to involve surfing in every aspect of my life, even though I think I prefer not to code surf.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this thread back for some of our newer members...

so

Bump


----------



## Aileana (Aug 14, 2007)

Aileana is the original Scottish-Gaelic form of my name. To make things easier, I normally spell it a more anglocized (sp?) way, as Alana .


----------



## Pablo the Pirate (Aug 14, 2007)

pablo is one of the backyardigans..yeah i'm a big...i mean i have kids...and the one where he is a pirate is good.  plus i just like pirates. nothing earth shattering other than i think i get mistaken for a guy alot.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 14, 2007)

babygirl, cuz I'm ALWAYS the youngest...I'm 15 and gonna be a junior in hs 2882 some reason my fav number


----------



## m33kr0b (Aug 14, 2007)

m33kr0b is l33t for meekrob. meekrob was mentioned in the South Park episode where they said :censored::censored::censored::censored: 162 times in a half hour. In said episode Cartman said that he would rather eat a full bucket of :censored::censored::censored::censored: over eating a bowl of meekrob thus spawning my webname. In the early years of using this name I used to have the subtitle of far worse than :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Stupid name yet not used on most forums, beats the hell out of trumpmaster.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 14, 2007)

Named after a rock group Ridrider.. from some of my partners.. 

R/r 911


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 14, 2007)

my sister and i have called each other "doll" FOREVER! we are both andy griffith fans, and there are a few episodes were these ladies from mt. pilot play the "other women" roles when andy or barney are on the outs with their girlfriends. anyway, one of them has a real deep voice (obviously from smoking), and she calls everyone "doll". we've always thought that was hilarious. so, we started calling each other "doll" years ago. we are dorks.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 15, 2007)

We have two Australian Shepherds, one of which is named Epi.  Somewhere along the line, we started calling her "epi-do" - think Scooby-Doo.  (Unless she has done something to get into trouble, and then my husband refers to her as Epi-don't.   )  I needed to come up with a name when I registered, so I stole to dog's nickname.  How pathetic is that?

For what it's worth, here's my "namesake":


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 15, 2007)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## MRE (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine was assigned by the FCC.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 15, 2007)

FCC? Whats that?


----------



## MRE (Aug 15, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> FCC? Whats that?



FCC = Federal Communications Commission.

When I signed up for the fourm, I used my amateur radio callsign as my forum name.  This callsign was assigned by the FCC when I passed my licensing exams.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ohh ok  Too short? Not any more.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been doing Aircraft Rescue Firefighting since 1984, and aircraft are often referred to as "tincans with wings"; hence, Tincanfireman.


----------



## weretiger13 (Aug 15, 2007)

My brother-in-law was really into D&D (dungeons and dragons).  He came over one day w/ his monster guidebook, flipped through it until he arrived at that picture, and said that it was me.  My family agreed, and the name stuck.  I added 13 on to it because it's my favorite number.

weretiger


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> I've been doing Aircraft Rescue Firefighting since 1984, and aircraft are often referred to as "tincans with wings"; hence, Tincanfireman.



While I was doing that in the Navy, we referred to ourselves as the "Smash & Crash" crew.  B)


----------



## brassguy (Aug 15, 2007)

How I came up with my forum name....... I play trumpet, French horn(my favorite), and sometimes baritone and I am a guy!!


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 15, 2007)

AKFlightmedic


AK = ALASKA!!   NOT ARKANSAS...Learn your states people....  

At the time I was a flight medic there. I use this name on several different forums, everyone calls me AK on those sites and have known me for years as such, so I guess I am stuck with it even though I am no longer working or living in Alaska.


----------



## medman123 (Aug 15, 2007)

"med" because..... why not? and "man" because I am, also "123" because its better then 321


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 17, 2007)

medman123 said:


> "med" because..... why not? and "man" because I am, also "123" because its better then 321


'

Haha thats great!!

I love learning how people figure these things out...it pretty cool!


----------



## monkeyfeet (Aug 19, 2007)

i have uncommonly dexterous feet.


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 20, 2007)

My first name.   I was born in Finland, raised in Canada and have lived in the US for the last 8 years.

PS..  its pronounced Ki as in Hi and then Sue...


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 20, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> My first name.   I was born in Finland, raised in Canada and have lived in the US for the last 8 years.
> 
> PS..  its pronounced Ki as in Hi and then Sue...


Thats really cool..I like your name!


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 20, 2007)

thank you babygirl.. thats very nice of you


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 20, 2007)

your welcome...  I love names like that....they're so cool!


----------



## sandboxmedic (Aug 21, 2007)

HAHA, Pretty self-explanatory,i like to play in sandbox's.....you know making sandcastles....haha ok maybe not......


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Aug 21, 2007)

It was an idea based on how we used to treat the patient not all of the flippin' machines we hook them up to now. Once upon a time pulse oximetry, blood glucose monitors (remember chemstrips), twelve leads field interpreted, the new-new-newest ACLS/PALS/BLS, LMAs, computers in the field, CPAP, powered stretchers, etc... were just a dream. We had to learn, improvise, and adapt.

It's also a mild commentary on the work ethic of those coming along now who insist they are going to save the world from the dinosaurs of EMS. Come see me in twenty years and we'll talk.

My newest partner was three the first time I met him.... when I was his father's partner. I bet I irritated his Dad no end, cuz I was gonna save the world from the dinosaurs of EMS.

Go Rampart 451 !!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 21, 2007)

mine's easy...

PA= Pennsylvania
rescue= My call preference
EMT= DUH!!!


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 25, 2008)

*User names?*

How did you decide on your user name for this forum, what made you choose that specific one??  It is just interesting to see some of the names used and i often wonder about it.   

Add to this signature quotes which are also great to read, and makes sense.

Just wondering...


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 25, 2008)

My parents named me Erin, I married a Cooley!


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

I am not a paramedic, I'm an AEA (Ambulance Emergency Assistant) and decided to use something different that would still have some sort of meaning. "Paramedix" Ever since I've been using the username...

Regarding my signature, I strongly believe that you lay your life out the way you want it. Hence the signature...


----------



## medic_chick87 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think my sign on choice is pretty straight forward: I'm a chick, I'm a medic, and then the year I was born.

As for my signature... I evidently look like I'm 16. 

Plus during my internship both my precepter and my partner were literally old enough to be my father, so I guess the saying kinda stuck.^_^


----------



## fma08 (Mar 25, 2008)

FMA- Fargo-Moorhead Ambulance, the place where i'm in medic school... and just got hired as a basic, and 08, i graduate from medic school this year. as for the sayings, you can find em all over the place, so i just picked a couple i liked


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 25, 2008)

started as a joke, after some guys at the FD were giving me a hard time.  my son marched up to them, looked the cheif in the eye and told them to "leave his mommy alone, she is a princess!"

Then I got my EMT...and was EMTPrincess for a 3 years.....

and now I am a Paramedic....and since everyone has been calling me Princess for so long...I figured Goddess would confuse them all ....so I went with MedicPrincess....

My Pink Stethoscope, matching Pink Trauma Shears, and matching Pink Gloves go along way to continue the "image"  B)


As for the signature.....its what I told a someone one day after being told to "slow down" when I talk for the gazillionth time


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kat: my nickname
grl: kinda obvious
2003: year I graduated high school

As for my sig, it's a question I have always wanted to ask those that work in dispatch.

-Kat


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2008)

Well... Jon is an abbreviated form of my first name, and the name I commonly go by. It started out as MedicStudentJon, but after I didn't complete medic school, it just became "Jon"... giving me the shortest username on here, I think. What can I say... I'm special! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for my signature quote: It is one of the basic laws of EMS... as stolen from the Lunatick's site: http://www.thelunatick.com/ems/ . I've had it posted for a year or two... and at least 1 new member liked it so much he's copied it for himself.

The legalese tag line in my signature is from my former worksite, where the copra rate IT policy required that tag line if you were posting in a web forum from work. I've kept it because it isn't a bad idea.

The 5-character combination in the bottom left is my amateur radio callsign... just posted for the fun of it.

Jon


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 25, 2008)

My user name is where I live and what I do.  

My signature is who I am.  I put my name to what I believe in.  I do my best to say what I mean and mean what I say.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 25, 2008)

While visiting Alice Springs in Austrailia in the early 90's I really liked the area. The Austrailians call it the Outback. A few years later after businesses and my employment changed I opened an Outdoor camping store selling backpacks, tents, canoes etc.. The store was called Outback Adventures and I became the Outback one. Of course I had to change the spelling.

 The first part of the signature line is mine (If you want to be old you had better learn to be tough), as I'm almost 30 years older than the youngest at my base. One of them was whining about something one day and I basicaly told them to toughen up. If I could do it they should be able to. The second part,(Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid), is from an old John Wayne movie, (Sands of Iwo Jima),  where he plays a tough Sgt. training his troops before battle. I thought the two seemed to go well together.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine is a combination of what I do, and my department ID number.

My signatures are a collection of what I feel to be three of the wisest sayings of all time.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 26, 2008)

[Initials of my middle (I go by my middle name) and last name] in [initials of my home town].

Cheesy yes, but it was the one my parents forced me to get when we first got the internet in the mid 90s. Thank god I got out of the IM[name] setup that everyone else uses (it was already taken for me). Since it's pretty unique, I just haven't changed it over the years, so I continue to use it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 26, 2008)

Fortsmithman is my username in chat rooms and online games.  Fortsmith is the name of the town I live in man because I am one.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 26, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> [Initials of my middle (I go by my middle name) and last name] in [initials of my home town].
> 
> Cheesy yes, but it was the one my parents forced me to get when we first got the internet in the mid 90s. Thank god I got out of the IM[name] setup that everyone else uses (it was already taken for me). Since it's pretty unique, I just haven't changed it over the years, so I continue to use it.



I'm glad I now understand where the hell your username came from. I have a tendency to hear what I read, and my brain just could not pronounce that.


I like the word lucid. I try to be lucid in chaos. I do search and rescue. People who require searching/rescuing are often far from lucid.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm terrible with numbers and didn't want to use my own name. So it is what is Say's...B)


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Mar 27, 2008)

The guys i work with call me redneck all the time.On a shift one night the medic i was riding with said i was a hitechredneck. As for my signature i have a black cloud for bad calls and i deal with the thoughts of them every day.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

I chose basic because it's simple.  EMT-Basic also influenced my decision.

My signature is simple too.  A Subaru Impreza WRX STi Ambulance would decimate ALL.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Mar 28, 2008)

I am our departments EMS Captain.  We are volunteer fire and first responders.  My last name is ...ready?... Hooker.  They call me Captain Hook, which was funny a couple times, until I caught myself almost IDing me on the radio as that.

My tag is from a local author by name of Micheal Perry who writes about small town rural stuff and happens to be a volly fire fighter & first responder, and registered nurse.  He is from a town about 1.5 hours north in a setting very similar to ours.  One of his books is called _Population 385; Meeting your neighbors one siren at a time_.  Very good read!


----------



## pumper12fireman (Mar 28, 2008)

Pumper 12 is the engine company I'm assigned to when I ride out at my volunteer fire gig. Our pumper company has been "pumper 12, up on the hill" for over 50 years. For some odd reason, I'm kinda proud of that. I think it's a good way to honor department history.


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 28, 2008)

The first part is easy, im an EMT. But Bandit, comes from the movie "Smokey and the Bandit". I loved that movie and watched it all the time growing up and still like it. Just loved the crazy antics and the way he would always throw the Cops for a loop.

As for my signature, I saw the "Annie, Annie, Are you OK?" line on a T-shirt on some online store and it made me think of all the times we had to say it back in EMT school, it always made me giggle whenever I said it and still does when I go back for CPR Recert. And the quote is from The Janitor on Scrubs. I thought it was a funny line and he's my favorite character on one of my favorite shows, as goes for my Avatar.


----------



## NJN (Mar 28, 2008)

NJ- I'm from Jersey
Newbie- According to everyone i work with i will always be the newbie
196- the number of my favorite rig/ the squad's call sign

As for my signature, I heard the first one i heard on a job site (construction) and the other three are from my favorite TV show and i believe they pretty much explain life.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 28, 2008)

kev-short for kevin
d- first letter last name
18- well i started using this username elsewhere quite some time ago(when i was 18). it just stuck.


----------



## emtangie850 (Mar 29, 2008)

EMT- Thats what I am
Angie- Nickname
850- Our ambulances' ID


----------



## Jon (Mar 29, 2008)

So... since my signature was hacked, and non-original, I had to get a new one.

Friday night, at the "JEMS Games" EMS compition... I heard one of the best EMS 1-liners.

Actor
"It Hurts!"
EMS Provider
"Thats good... Pain is a diagnostic tool"


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

tydek07

ty- short for Tyler (first name)
dek- short for DeKrey (last name)
07- year of graduating from high school


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeremy89..

My name is Jeremy and I was born in 89... I couldn't think of anything better and I've always used that name.  Signature- again, my name (so I don't have to type it each time I post ) and my credentials...


----------



## uselessmedic (Apr 8, 2008)

*user name*

Uselessmedic,


About the time I was looking for a handle to use on the internet, the State got an unsigned letter  complaining :beerchug:that all the medics at this place that I use to work for were useless, since all the other good names that go with medic were gone, I thought I would try useless and it worked. Thus USELESSMEDIC!


----------



## Paladin (Apr 8, 2008)

According to dictionary.com a Paladin is:

1. any one of the 12 legendary peers or knightly champions in attendance on Charlemagne.  
2. any knightly or heroic champion.  
3. any determined advocate or defender of a noble cause.  

As for the sig, well that is a line from the movie Backdraft that basically states the obvious: You go, We go.


----------



## scars87 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine is scars because I have a bunch of scars from all my surgeries, and 87 because that's the year I was born.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 8, 2008)

scars87 said:


> Mine is scars because I have a bunch of scars from all my surgeries, and 87 because that's the year I was born.



That's the year I graduated high school....


Thanks for making me feel old


----------



## scars87 (Apr 8, 2008)

haha, your welcome ffemt.  You're not that old-only about 18 yrs older than me.


----------



## scars87 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, my sig is something I heard Dan Rather (I think) talking about on David Letterman.  And my good friend Myles was a Marine who was killed in Iraq 12-20-06.  Real good ol' boy.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2008)

I like burning small coins.  It could be a sign that I am a seriel spender.


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Apr 9, 2008)

well mine is my first inital and my last name and im an emt-b

as for my signature Teddy Roosevelt is my idol and that is my favorite quote by him and i try to live my life like that..... I also have a picture of him tattooed on my thigh haha


----------



## Caliza (Apr 9, 2008)

My first name is "Catherine".  My middle name is "Elizabeth".  

I smushed them together to get "Caliza".

And it's the name I use all over the internet, for pretty much any board I sign up for...

Cat


----------



## dadotwins (Apr 15, 2008)

*usernames*

dadotwins started as a character name for a mmrpg that I played with my kids. They are a boy/girl set of twins, my only children and so it only seemed fitting to use it in most all my web dealings. til then, chuck


----------



## EMTDON970 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Me*

Well for me its simple  lol....EMTDON970.....Ive been an "EMT" for 6 1/2 yrs, my name is "DON" and my EMS station number is "970",   hence EMTDON970


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 15, 2008)

CFR-Cert 
Bryan-Name
347768-Number


----------



## DocPetey (Apr 15, 2008)

I started out as a Hospital Corpsman in the Navy.  Doc is what is they call us, and Petey is short for my last name...Petersen.

As for my sig?  It's a bumper sticker on my car.  Funny only because "bus" is a local slang term for Ambulance.


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 18, 2008)

Initially I thought my screen name was pretty self explanatory..... I was wrong as usual.  
LE= Law Enforcement... Because I am a Law Enforcement Officer
EMT=  Is what I hope to be soon.  I start classes June 2nd So pray for me in my cross over to the ummmm is this the dark side or am I already on the dark side??

No signature because well I haven't felt creative enough.


----------



## MAC4NH (Apr 21, 2008)

My volunteer squad is Mahwah Ambulance Corps company # 4 and my initials are NH (Nabil Hajo).


----------



## firecoins (Apr 21, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> My volunteer squad is Mahwah Ambulance Corps company # 4 and my initials are NH (Nabil Hajo).



Your dept is "route 17"


----------



## bassman1490 (Apr 21, 2008)

bass= because i play bass guitar and i love to fish
man= because im a guy
14= thatshow old i was when i made that user name
90= because i was born in 1990


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is very simple. Aussie because I am an Australian and Proud of it. EMT because it is easier for international understanding (my actual work title is "Advanced Medic", "Medic" or "That Ambulance guy I have to go see for help"), and 1980 is the year that my plan of vengeance on the world came when I escaped from the impenetrable prison that was called a womb (go stewie griffin!), nah it was the year that I was born.

As for the signature (I added it this morning!) I cannot remember where I got it from, but it has stuck for some time, and it is a great way of describing what we do.


----------



## Eydawn (Apr 21, 2008)

My name: Wendy A. W E N D Y A = E Y D A W N and seems uber cool when you're 13, and it rather stuck. People pronounce it all sorts of ways... 
"ey dawn" as in "hey, dawn".... "Eye dawn".... "yeeda?"

It's been my username for darn near everything for years now. It's never had to have a number on it so it must be kind of unique, which I'm definitely ok with!

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## Shanz (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is quite simple nd im really not creative when it comes to these things LOL.   My name is Shannon....Shanz is short for Shannon.

as for my signature...

Crazy got nothin on her....that came from the song "She aint right" By Lee Brice and everyone says this song reminds them of me.
EMT-B and student is what I am, I am an EMT-B and I am a paramedic student.
Delivery Manager-I am the manager of the delivery dept. for a very popular furniture store down here
Loving aunt....I have 5 nephews and a neice who are my whole world
sister-my sister is amazing and my bestfriend
daughter-duh.
all american girl-i am it.  i can do a lil of everything and will try anything once, i can shop, dance and play any sport i have ever tried to play.


----------



## CENTXEMT (Apr 21, 2008)

I am an EMT that lives in central Texas, hence  CEN = Central      TX = Texas     EMT


----------



## OnceAnEagle (Jun 7, 2008)

A little off-topic, but...

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Eagle-Anton-Myrer/dp/0061030864

My name is from the title of a book that, honestly, changed my life during the small time frame a book can do that you a young man. This is one of three novels that I use as framing references to how I conduct myself, my life, and the world around me. I'm not saying I'm going to be Sam Damon, the main character of the book, but rather that the (fictional, yes, but still-) experiences and viewpoints have qualities that have echoed in my own life, virtues that have risen in the same. Most make it out to be a military novel, but it shouldn't be- it's a novel of coming into your own as a good man, and trying to be remember as such. 

And for actual title? :'Once an eagle examined the shaft of an arrow,and after a while he looked up and said,"Indeed it's by our own feathers that we are smitten."', an from an old Lybian tale.

Sorry for the diversion there...


----------



## Jon (Jun 8, 2008)

For the new folks - feel free to speak up if you feel like it.


----------



## karaya (Jun 8, 2008)

karaya - I'll see if someone here can figure it out.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 8, 2008)

karaya said:


> karaya - I'll see if someone here can figure it out.



Any thing to do with gum?


----------



## karaya (Jun 8, 2008)

Gum??  You're way cold!


----------



## NJN (Jun 8, 2008)

It has something to do with your real name.


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 8, 2008)

let's see, 

jazmine--my 'radio' name (radio was my previous career)
star--my real name (i know, it isn't the other way around? NO)
emt-b--i'm a emt-b

and my quote i used on my massage therapy resume (im also a licensed massage therapist) we help 'heal' people to be healthy right?? makes sense to me!!  B)


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 8, 2008)

karaya said:


> Gum??  You're way cold!



Type of camera/lense/hospital/town/state/city you were born in LOL?^_^


----------



## NJN (Jun 8, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Type of camera/lense/hospital/town/state/city you were born in LOL?^_^



You have to figure his name is Ray Kemp, *K*a*ray*a would be using his first name and first letter of his last name, and making every other letter in his username be an "a"


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike is my name and i like it.


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Jun 8, 2008)

"Katelynn" is my name, the hyphen is just... there. Doesn't mean Kate is my first name and Lynn is my middle name (I get asked that a lot). It's all one word, just like Caitlin. And since I have no creativity what-so-ever I just used it as my username!


----------



## Bosco578 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bosco - Nick name
578 - Badge Number.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 9, 2008)

We have two australian shepherds.  One of them we named Epi, but it has sort of morphed into Epi-Do, sort of like Scooby Doo.  (When she has gotten into trouble we call her Epi-Don't, so that is why it is 'Do' instead of 'Doo')

Just didn't feel up to coming up with something more original, so I stole the dog's name.

As for my siggy - well, it just seems like good advice to follow.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 9, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> We have two australian shepherds.  One of them we named Epi, but it has sort of morphed into Epi-Do, sort of like Scooby Doo.  (When she has gotten into trouble we call her Epi-Don't, so that is why it is 'Do' instead of 'Doo')
> 
> Just didn't feel up to coming up with something more original, so I stole the dog's name.
> 
> As for my siggy - well, it just seems like good advice to follow.



So, you named yourself after a female dog? You seem so un- 'female dog' like!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL, Bossy!  I guess, yes, I did name myself after a female dog.  And, as a side note, like any other female, when properly provoked, I can act as such.  It is just something that rarely happens, that's all.


----------



## emtlady76877 (Jun 9, 2008)

*User name*

I just used the same one i use everywhere else i came up with it because I'm an EMT and a woman therfore i got the emtlady the 76877 is my zip code. However,since I am in paramedic school my name will not fit me when i become a paramedic.


----------



## NJN (Jun 9, 2008)

emtlady76877 said:


> However,since I am in paramedic school my name will not fit me when i become a paramedic.



You will still be an EMT, just an EMT-P , i remind my medics that every chance i get.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 11, 2008)

medic_chick87 said:


> I think my sign on choice is pretty straight forward: I'm a chick, I'm a medic, and then the year I was born.
> 
> As for my signature... I evidently look like I'm 16.
> 
> Plus during my internship both my precepter and my partner were literally old enough to be my father, so I guess the saying kinda stuck.^_^



I feel your pain on looking young and getting funny looks when you come on scene, btw 87 is a good year to be born if i do say so myself. 

as for my username it a joke from back when i Used to do crew, we would row by this buddist orphanage, and every once in a while the monks would be out with their shaved heads and orange robes trying to start a lawn mower....and not being able to pull it hard enough. My team found it quite amusing, and hence themowingmonk.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cookie is a nickname spawned from my last name

XD is my fav. firearm in my small war sized family of firearms

same with 40...my XD is a 40 cal.

and i think my sig is prolly pretty obvious


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 11, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me feel old



**laugh**  I was kinda thinkin' the same thing.  I was already graduated, in and out of the military, and in college when most of these young whippersnappers were either born or graduated high school.

My username would take some serious 'splaining to do.  I took my name, and a numerology chart, broke it down into it's base number and then converted it back again to a name that has equal numbers.  Unless you've studied numerology, it's fairly complex.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 11, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> **laugh**  I was kinda thinkin' the same thing.  I was already graduated, in and out of the military, and in college when most of these young whippersnappers were either born or graduated high school.
> 
> My username would take some serious 'splaining to do.  I took my name, and a numerology chart, broke it down into it's base number and then converted it back again to a name that has equal numbers.  Unless you've studied numerology, it's fairly complex.




It's good to see others besides myself who were young adults in the 1980's (I'm 41).  I still feel old compared to the younger forum members.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 11, 2008)

I found this site while I was taking the basic course.  Since then I have passed the NREMT test.  I start medic school in the fall.  I probably need to change my name on here....... any sugestions?


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 11, 2008)

My nick was a present from a paramedic. Myself and a friend got labeled as a 'couple of bossy cows' and it sort of stuck. We decided to embrace the concept instead of fighting it. Let's face it, we really didn't stand much of a chance of arguing with the label anyway.

And Epi.... *B*abe *I*n *T*otal *C*ontrol of *H*erself


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jun 11, 2008)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> I found this site while I was taking the basic course.  Since then I have passed the NREMT test.  I start medic school in the fall.  I probably need to change my name on here....... any sugestions?



Talk to the CL's- I believe they are the only ones with authority to change your username.


----------



## Jango (Jun 12, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> How did you decide on your user name for this forum, what made you choose that specific one??  It is just interesting to see some of the names used and i often wonder about it.
> 
> Add to this signature quotes which are also great to read, and makes sense.
> 
> Just wondering...



I chose my as it is my call sign/nickname at work, and because I am a Star Wars fan of geeky proportions!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 12, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> It's good to see others besides myself who were young adults in the 1980's (I'm 41).  I still feel old compared to the younger forum members.


BINGO!  I'm 41 also.  Coming up on 42 in two months.  You know, I didn't even consider this profession until I was 38.  My wife says I'm having a 'mid life crisis' because I'm trying to do all the stuff the young kids are doing.  I'm just not having an affair on her and buying the sports car. :wacko:


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 12, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> BINGO!  I'm 41 also.  Coming up on 42 in two months.  You know, I didn't even consider this profession until I was 38.  My wife says I'm having a 'mid life crisis' because I'm trying to do all the stuff the young kids are doing.  I'm just not having an affair on her and buying the sports car. :wacko:



Coming up on 53 in one month!


----------



## flywnc (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine was pretty easy, "fly" because I'm a pilot and "wnc" because I live in Western North Carolina.


----------



## Contadinella (Jun 21, 2008)

*Contadinella*

Contadinella is a nick I have got from a friend in Italy.
Its my German surname translated to Italian. In Englisch it would be something like "little/small farmer"

Conta


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jun 21, 2008)

EMeRG is the name of the campus EMS service I joined after I got my EMT cert, (acronym: Emergency Medical Response Group), and 2011 is the year I'm (hopefully) graduating college.


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 12, 2008)

Well when I first started my EMT-B class my classmates thought my first name was Bert...my first name is Bart. We were taking our Extrication class and my buddie Josh was holding C-Spine on a entangled pt and I was upside down doing a pt assessment and he was like Birrrrd..Birrrd...LOL! I lost it....it was so funny....now all of my fellow classmates know me as BIRRRRRRD! Funny stuff! Now that we are done anytime one of my fellow EMT's call me the first thing I hear on the other end is BIRRRD....BIRRRD...LMAO!


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, I've been on here for a while and have only just seen this thread. My isn't all that original, the college EMS squad I started with was TCERT (Trinity College Emergency Response Team) and I was born in 1987.


----------



## volff21 (Jul 12, 2008)

volff21   vol. FF co 21


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2008)

*Why mycrofft?*

Because the other handles I use are for other sites, and it is easy to remember.
OK, since you are potential bro's and sis's, my other handles: (which are far more entertaining..if at all).

MAJROJ: retired USAF/CaANG as a major (nurse corps).

DRGOFAST: I was one of the first EMT's at Offutt AFB fore dept/Crash Rescue. I drove with aviator-style sunglasses, my rescueman (backseater) said his kid called that sort of glasses "go-fast glasses", so I was known as "Dr Gofast" (or "Rescue 6-Bravo") until I left active duty.

So now if you meet me in another forum or website we can share the secret handshake and move on, right??
Oh, PS: 55 y/o June'08. 20 years in jails, 22 in USAF/ANG


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2008)

*OK I got the CERT deal now. Press on!*

..........................................


TCERT1987 said:


> Wow, I've been on here for a while and have only just seen this thread. My isn't all that original, the college EMS squad I started with was TCERT (Trinity College Emergency Response Team) and I was born in 1987.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 12, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> ..........................................



What??? I told you it wasn't original!

The better one would have been BLOODBATH, at least that would have a decent story behind it, but that came over a year late.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2008)

*Regarding "I got the CERT thing"...not to worry*

I thoguht you maybe had an affiliation with a Community Emergency Response Team (CERT) organization. the ".........." was me drumming my fingers at myself for flatheadedness.:blink:


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha, roger that. No, we were glorified babysitters, had to take care of the drunk little kiddies...who were usually older than me...


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jul 13, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> Haha, roger that. No, we were glorified babysitters, had to take care of the drunk little kiddies...who were usually older than me...



I know EXACTLY how that goes....

Campus EMS - preventing alcohol induced natural selection since 1992


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jul 14, 2008)

EMERG2011 said:


> I know EXACTLY how that goes....
> 
> Campus EMS - preventing alcohol induced natural selection since 1992



here here to that! in my case since 1998!


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> here here to that! in my case since 1998!




Ok, I'll admit I'm a college student and as such, am prone to drinking. But seriously, what the HELL are these people thinking when they literally drink themselves into oblivion, and on an empty stomach no less, so that they can look "thin" at the party! 


Just my rant for the day....


----------



## slepyii (Jul 19, 2008)

My name is something that I came up with in high school and have modified slightly through the years.  In high school I always had a hard time getting up in the morning for school.  Even went so far as my mother having to dump glasses of water on me to get me out of bed a couple of times. :blink: As such I gave myself the internet name of "Sleepy Eyes" which was shortened to sleepyii and then finally to just slepyii.  

The signature is something that I came up with recently on the way to work one night.  As you can probably tell I wasn't in the cheeriest of moods at the time.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 23, 2009)

Farva is my nickname.
I am an EMT. I also used it to not be confused with Rod Farva from Super Troopers.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Feb 23, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Farva is my nickname.
> I am an EMT. I also used it to not be confused with Rod Farva from Super Troopers.



How about "Radio" also?  Are there any Rams here for our favorite team- RamRod?!


----------



## flhtci01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine is what I ride, actually it is a  2001 FLHTCI


----------



## WarDance (Feb 23, 2009)

War Dance, AKA Wesley, was the name of a horse I used to show until almost a year ago when he died unexpectidely of colic.  He was probably the coolest horse ever and he won alot together.  Plus I guess it's a good way to remember my buddy!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

WarDance said:


> War Dance, AKA Wesley, was the name of a horse I used to show until almost a year ago when he died unexpectidely of colic.  He was probably the coolest horse ever and he won alot together.  Plus I guess it's a good way to remember my buddy!



Sorry to hear that.  If you have horses still get a goat or two in the pastuer with them.  Surprisingly helps prevent colic.  I think its because of eating the bad stuff but not sure.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  If you have horses still get a goat or two in the pastuer with them.  Surprisingly helps prevent colic.  I think its because of eating the bad stuff but not sure.



Actually it was show season so he was in the stall at the time.  He only went out in the pasture during winter.  It could have been several different things that caused the colic.  He could have had a tumor or ulcer that we didn't know about or hay could have gotten compacted in his small intestine.  

I was actually there when he died.  I showed up to work him and the vet was there.  I had never seen a human or animal die so in retrospect it was pretty interesting.  The worse he got the more he refused to stand in the stall.  He actually ended up pacing around the farm on the end of a lead rope.  He went from being a really laid back horse to extremely aggressive.  He actually reared up and flipped over.  The vet put him down at that point since he couldn't get up.  But looking back at the situation, everything I saw makes so much sense for a prey animal to do when in distress.


----------



## Kookaburra (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like an Appaloosa name? Yeah, colic in equids is like acute abd in people - soooo many things it could be. My QH mare had an unfortunate habit of chewing on her pasture-mates' tails, and got completely impacted with hair in her gut. Fortunately the vet gave her horse drain-o or something and she passed it.

Anyways:
I've always gone by Kookaburra (or kookaburra1701, 'cause I'm a Star Trek fan) on the 'net. It's something my mom friends have called me since I was a little kid, because I'm always laughing and in a good mood. It was also my favorite song that she would sing me.

I recently found out that several of my online friends thought that I was Austrailian because of my username and because I work nights so I post when the Land Down Under is awake, LOL. I am so not cool enough to be Austrailian.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 25, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Sounds like an Appaloosa name? Yeah, colic in equids is like acute abd in people - soooo many things it could be. My QH mare had an unfortunate habit of chewing on her pasture-mates' tails, and got completely impacted with hair in her gut. Fortunately the vet gave her horse drain-o or something and she passed it.
> 
> Anyways:
> I've always gone by Kookaburra (or kookaburra1701, 'cause I'm a Star Trek fan) on the 'net. It's something my mom friends have called me since I was a little kid, because I'm always laughing and in a good mood. It was also my favorite song that she would sing me.
> ...



He was a Saddlebred.  You were lucky it wasn't worse for your horse.  Wesley might have lived if we were closer to an equine hospital that could do surgery but the closest was 5 hours.  It happened in the early morning hours and he wasn't found until they went to feed so it was way too late.

My trainer had another mare die in the trailer on the way to have colic surgery.  I heard that was interesting getting her out......


----------



## Kookaburra (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooh, Saddlebred. One of my friends showed Saddlebreds, they're so gorgeous.

Oh, God, I can't even imagine trying to get a downed horse out of a trailer. >_<

Have you ever used a large animal stretcher? Our BBs look so puny after that!


----------



## EmtFinch (Feb 26, 2009)

My nickname is finch cause of my last name so EmtFinch just something simple lol


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Given that I was just a wee lad when the show came out, and it was my FAVORITE show of all time. Seriously, is there anyone here who wouldn't know the reference to my forum name?

I usually use this in some form. My email is actually completely spelled out cuz yahoo messed it up somehow.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the more interesting thing is my signature line. My Canadian brethren know where it is from, and some probably even know what it means.

Red Green: DUCT TAPE FOREVER!!! WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not Canadian but... "I am a man, but I can change.  If I have to. I guess."

And my name is fairly blunt... though I added the "1" for kicks. ^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 26, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm not Canadian but... "I am a man, but I can change.  If I have to. I guess."^_^



Red Green the patron saint of home repair and duct tape.


----------



## NJN (Feb 26, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I think the more interesting thing is my signature line. My Canadian brethren know where it is from, and some probably even know what it means.
> 
> Red Green: DUCT TAPE FOREVER!!! WOO-HOO!!!



Since no one translated your signature, i will for the rest of the community. It reads: "When all else fails, Play Dead"


----------



## A36 (Mar 4, 2009)

A36 is my personal black cloud. Whenever I was in that truck, guaranteed one of my run reports that day stretched to page 2!

The sig is a nod to my insomnia. Yeah, it could've been better.


----------



## Tmurphy (Mar 5, 2009)

T= First letter of my first name.
Murphy=Last name


I'm not too original, I know 
A year or so ago I stopped using "cool" usernames in order to look more professional. XP


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

Tmurphy said:


> T= First letter of my first name.
> Murphy=Last name
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you, Tito Murphy!

My username is pretty obvious!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Nice to meet you, Tito Murphy!
> 
> My username is pretty obvious!



Yes it is Ahsas.  Like we wouldn't be able to see the reversal.  Give us more credit than that.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yes it is Ahsas.  Like we wouldn't be able to see the reversal.  Give us more credit than that.



Oh no! You figured me out! And I thought I was so clever.

Sincerely,
Ahsas.


----------

